
Okular is an open source universal document viewer for Windows, Linux and macOS - jrepinc
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/02/13/okular-is-an-open-source-universal-document-viewer-for-windows-linux-and-macos/
======
upofadown
... also found on the BSDs...

